# تكوّن النفط...علم الأرض...فلاش



## ج.ناردين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تكوَّن النفــــــــــط ....* عــلم الأرض *
..." فــلاااااش"... 
:30:بغااااية الروووعة:30:
http://www.wwnorton.com/college/geo/earth/flash/14_1.swf
دمتم بخير​


----------



## aidsami (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لمجهوداتك الرائعة


----------



## تولين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاكي الخير


----------



## braq33 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 ديسمبر 2010)

aidsami
المهندسة تولين
braq33
أشكركم لمروركم العطر
دمتم بخير​


----------



## hassan said (12 ديسمبر 2010)

many thanks


----------



## ج.ناردين (12 ديسمبر 2010)

hassan said
أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
دمت بخير


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## رائد حيران (3 مايو 2011)

شكـــــــــــــــرا لك على هــــــــــــذه المشاركــــــــــــــــة الرائعــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## GeoOo (5 مايو 2011)

مشكورة و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 مايو 2011)

safety113
رائد حيران
GeoOo
أشكركم لمروركم العطر
دمتم بخير​


----------

